# Camp site, Paris?



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

We are planning to travel around France next June & July. En route from Calais to south we were hoping to spend a couple of nights in or near Paris.
I found one site http://www.campingparis.fr/champigny_infos.html
which lists Camping sites to the east and west of city. Camping Paris-Est seems fairly convenient to route south.
Bois de Boulogne seems a bit of a detour. Does any one have experience of either site or can they recommend another? Hopefully near metro station?

regards
Brendan


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Bois de Boulogne is an excellent stpover to visit Paris as it is just outside trhe peripherique about 2 miles from the Eiffel Tower. There is a bus from the camp site to the metro that runs frequently. additionally a visit from the site to Versaille is quite easy.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We have booked that site for a trip in March. It was easy to book and they seem quite organised. We haven't stayed there before, though.

Tim


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Brendan
We have stayed at the Bois de Boulogne site on a number of occasions, though not recently.
I understand they now run a bus service and you can be in Paris centre in about 25 mins.
When we stayed we walked to a commercial centre nearby and caught a train there.
I agree with the other comments its a good site for Paris and it is the nearest. 
We hope to use it again this year.
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Paris*

Hi

I am told there is a campsite near the Eiffel Towel - close to the excursion boat departure point. I am sorry I have no other info but maybe the tourist office could assist.

Russell


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We stayed on the hUttopia site in Versaille. A 5 min walk to the train station and a 30 min train ride to the eiffel tower station. Site wasn't particularly cheap but we discovered when we were leaving that we could have parked in the car park directly outside the barrier, it's an aire, and used all the site facilities for one third of the price. The site is in a cul de sac so the car park is quite with only traffic going in and out of the site. There is a small swimming pool and a good pizzeria on site.

Arizona


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do a search for 'Camping International' . . 25 minute train right into the centre of Paris [trains every 15 / 20 minutes]


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

International Camping Maisons Laffitte. Riverside, Cheap metro connection to Paris easy to find and good facilities. English spoken and a decent Indian restaurant close by.


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

I took my kids to a restaurant very close to the tower several times last summer and there seemed to be a large motorhome park where vans were arriving day and night. It's literally one minute's walk away from the tower. I would like to find out what it's called because it's location is very central and right next to the park area.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I do appreciate people want a campsite/aire as close to the city as possible, but the problem of being inside the peripherique (?spelling) is that you have to brave the Paris traffic. Sorry I'm not that brave :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

